# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  ماذا حدث عندما تولى الرئيس السوري قيادة السيارة؟!

## rand yanal

*بثت قناة “أوغاريت” الإخبارية مقطعا للرئيس السوري بشار الأسد وزوجته أسماء الأسد أثناء لقاء مع قناة العربية  في تقرير سابق، والغريب في الأمر أن المقطع تضمن حادثا قويا ،            				*  *
*  *تسبب به الرئيس الأسد بعد أن  انعطفت سيارة أمامه ، فحاول تفاديها مما أفقده القدرة على التحكم بالسيارة  والدوران بها والاصطدام بحواجز اسمنتية.

هذا الخبر نقلا عن صحيفة بنوراما اون لاين وإلكم الرابط : 

http://www.niswan.net/online/article...703,27,28.html
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## حبيبة نايف

اللهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين وأخرجنا من بينهم سالمين

----------

